# Seriously, What Happened to the Scent Works?!



## mae1313

Spring 2014 - they were great, orders came fast -- albeit missing a small thing here or there that was "out of stock" but never refunded, but overall i was happy.

i now have two scents exclusive to their line and Holidays 2014 they dropped the ball completely-- ignore messages and took over a month to ship my order only after i opened a paypal claim.

now half of the scents are off the site and they still dont respond to email or inquiries and i am all out of a very popular fragrance :-(

Does anyone know of anything close to their Vega fragrance? it was a Fig based scent- very powdery and incense like. I loved it.

SIGH


----------



## shunt2011

There are several posts on this forum regarding them. It looks like they are going out of business but nobody is for sure. If you look at the bottom of this page you will see other posts regarding them. Under the Fragrance forum some have posted close possible replacements for some of their fragrances.

People have been having problems for quite awhile now.


----------



## SpringLily16

It is so sad...they had some exquisite fragrances! Tonic....gone. Provence....gone. I stopped buying there once they dropped both Provence and Tonic....that was my sign that they were not doing well. I sure would love to see someone buy their company and bring back all of those wonderful scents that have went "missing".  They were expensive...but the fragrances were worth it!


----------



## IrishLass

SpringLily16 said:


> It is so sad...they had some exquisite fragrances! Tonic....gone.


 
Oh, Tonic! I had just soaped it for the first time and had fallen in madly love with it when they all of a sudden stopped selling it. I could just cry that its no longer available anywhere. :cry:


IrishLass


----------



## AnthonyL

*Closed...*

I believe The Scent Works officially went out of business. Their website will no longer load and they do not come up on Google queries either.

Shame because their FO's were incomparable to other companies. I've had to re-brand my entire collection now and start over.


----------



## bbrown

So sorry for all of you!  I discovered them in December and it was touch and go.   I have been on a quest for Cedarwood Mint they carried.  It was my absolute favorite.


----------



## not_ally

I never even got a chance to order from SW, by the time I started experimenting w/FO's, the boards were already rife with rumours that things were going wrong.  Does anyone have any idea if maybe they are selling the business to someone else?  It would be a good idea, there must be some residual value there, they had a lot of fans before things started going sideways.


----------



## IrishLass

I do believe it is as Anthony said above- they are now completely gone.  The site won't even load anymore. 

I just wish they would have given us the heads-up. Many fragrance vendors have closed over the years since I've been soaping, but each one of them was very forthright and conscientious about giving their customers the 'heads-up' so that no one was left in the lurch, but for whatever reason, no such 'heads-up was given by TSW to any of us, not even to those who had big accounts with them.

They pretty much just left us all in the dark to guess about what was going on and to fend for ourselves without a single word of communication being given by them. It's very sad indeed. They had so many awesome, unique FOs that no one else had. 

@not_ally- I know that at one point there was at least one person over at the Dish forum that was willing to buy the business from them, but TSW never returned any of her communications. 


IrishLass


----------



## navigator9

Wouldn't you think they'd at least have sold their formulas, knowing how popular their FOs were......I'm sure someone would have snapped them up! Their FOs certainly weren't cheap, but oh, were they lovely.


----------



## lenarenee

It was a long, slow decline for the company; makes me think something serious or even tragic was happening in their personal lives. I so hope I'm wrong.

It is a shame to lose them.


----------



## Jstar

navigator9 said:


> Wouldn't you think they'd at least have sold their formulas, knowing how popular their FOs were......I'm sure someone would have snapped them up! Their FOs certainly weren't cheap, but oh, were they lovely.



No way imo would they sell those formulas..especially because of how popular they were and also if they may be thinking of doing a come-back some time down the road..I know I wouldn't.


----------



## navigator9

Jstar said:


> No way imo would they sell those formulas..especially because of how popular they were and also if they may be thinking of doing a come-back some time down the road..I know I wouldn't.



One can only hope. (sigh)


----------



## Jstar

True that


----------



## Aline

The owner's name is Tish Valter Pearl and she is very active on social media, so I find it particularly odd that she is so silent when it comes to her business....


----------



## Cindy2428

Just checked out her FB page. I think her views on things explain a lot. No politics here, just sayin'.


----------



## grumpy_owl

Her political views don't explain why she's gone out of business.


----------



## Mandarin

With all due respect, I have not purchased from SW in many years. I always experienced terrible customer service and turtle slow shipping. It is no great surprise to me that this company closed its doors. I do feel badly for all of their customers who depended on SW products.


----------

